# Wealth, Love, Power...?



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

A genie appears before you in a puff of smoke, and offers to manipulate fate in such a way that you will end up with either wealth, love, or power. Which do you choose, and why?


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Love, because I've never experienced it.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I already have love, I don't need power, so I guess wealth. Most genies are pretty tricky though so I think I'd be pretty wary if I ever found one :um


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Becky said:


> Most genies are pretty tricky though so I think I'd be pretty wary if I ever found one :um


:lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't select all of them...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Franklin said:


> I can't select all of them...


If you select extraordinary wealth (billions) you can buy the other two.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Love. :sigh :rain

Even if I already had wealth and power I would give them both up for love. I don't feel my life is worth living if I have to spend the rest of it alone.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Power! Unlimited power!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm going to have to go with power. I'm sure there's someone in the world with a fetish for women in a position of power (there's a fetish for everything... Dominatrix's need love, too. Probably.), so the love part is solved. And wealth.. well, people would fear me (I would use my power to make sure of it), so they would hand over wads of cash just to stay on my good side.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm not especially interested in wealth or power. So... love it is.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

love of course.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wealth because i could have anything i want


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Franklin said:
> 
> 
> > I can't select all of them...
> ...


"I dont care too much for money....Money can't buy me love" Written by Paul McCartney who recently found that out in his life.

True words. Money can buy sex and companionship but not love. But it does buy power, so I do agree with that.

I didnt read the whole thing through before I voted so I picked love, as I thought it was a choice between the three, sorry ops. But, after reading the question, I guess I would pick money because I already have love. Having enough to travel with my husband and have our family set for life would be great.

But as Becky pointed out, the genie usually offers the ironic wish, you get what you want but not quite in the way you wanted it. So if it were a genie, I would probably run the opposite direction upon seeing the smoke.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Power implies I would have to do some kind of work, and love can be obtained using money, so wealth it is.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Wealth. Power in my hands wouldn't be good for the world, and love is only possible through choice. If it's done supernaturally, then it eliminates the choice and would not be real love.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Wealth like that of Bill Gates. I will buy everything else.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Love is overrated.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

"I dont care too much for money....Money can't buy me love" Written by Paul McCartney who recently found that out in his life.
thats just one mans opinion who has had money for the majority of his life


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

POWER!! :duel

http://www.roman-empire.net/children/achieve.html


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Money can certainly buy power not love, atleast not true love. You will get golddiggers that's all. But Money + Power sounds good to me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

gold diggers have fallen in love with their sugar daddies so money can and does buy love


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

gold diggers = they are in it for the money not for you. That's not a relationship.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

nubly said:


> "I dont care too much for money....Money can't buy me love" Written by Paul McCartney who recently found that out in his life.
> thats just one mans opinion who has had money for the majority of his life


Yeah he's losing about half of it to his gold digger soon to be ex wife.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

nubly said:


> gold diggers have fallen in love with their sugar daddies so money can and does buy love


They use them and stay with them for money, they dont "love" them. As I said earlier it buys companionship and sex, not love. And for some people, that is enough.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ not the case with a lot of doctors and their young wives


----------



## saysomething (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd go with wealth. Being broke and in love isn't much fun after awhile. All the love in the world won't pay rent.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Power because it can be used to get whatever I want - wealth, love, etc.


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

I chose love because it is the only that lasts. There are plenty of wealthy and powerful people who feel lonely.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

Wealth. I don't really care about having power, and I can find love on my own.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i don't understand how someone could pick wealth over love. at the end of your life, will you look back and feel you've lived your life to the fullest because you were a millionaire and could get any material possession you wanted? i really don't see how that could be better than sharing your life and having a special bond with someone, and just meaning the world to another person. and i don't see how money will get you love. the only way i can see that happening is if someone will date you for your wealth but i would never want someone as superficial as that.


if i had 10 million dollars i would still be the same person and still be as lonely and be stuck in this ****ty life as i am now. i would just have a lot more crap that i don't even need.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

nubly said:


> ^ not the case with a lot of doctors and their young wives


But would those young wives be there if the money wasnt? No. When you truly love someone, you would be there no matter what.

Just a thought :kiss


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Which one gets me sex? That's all I care about.  ok, and maybe love too.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Penny said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > ^ not the case with a lot of doctors and their young wives
> ...


but the love is still there and we are talking about a what if scenario. like someone else said here, wealth can get you the other two options


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Penny said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > ^ not the case with a lot of doctors and their young wives
> ...


-


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

nubly said:


> Penny said:
> 
> 
> > nubly said:
> ...


Where is the what if? Someone seeks out someone in a certain profession with a certain income bracket. Gold digging, all about money. Sorry, believe what you want Nubly, that is your right but you arent going to be able to sell me on money buying love, I stand by the statement that it buys companionship and sex but not love.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-

This is awkward.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

ag said:


> -
> 
> This is awkward.


 :con


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nubly said:


> wealth because i could have anything i want


 :yes

yeah and doesn't power usually come with wealth.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Love, by far.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Money buys love because it opens social doors to you and as such widens the pool of potential partners. It's pretty simplistic to go with the idea that people who get into relationships with rich people are purely cynical gold diggers.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Love. It's what I don't have.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Love...screw the money, I wouldn't want to be with a woman who loved me for my money, anyway. If I was rich I'd probably keep it a secret till I knew she liked me for me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hmmmmm... I'd go with money, invest the lion's share of it, and give charitable donations constantly. I'd live comfortably, but modestly. I would like to have a ton of cash to see it help people who need it most.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Vincenzo said:


> Money buys love because it opens social doors to you and as such widens the pool of potential partners. It's pretty simplistic to go with the idea that people who get into relationships with rich people are purely cynical gold diggers.


I agree with you.

It would be like suggesting that if you wish for good looks, you'll only meet people who are vain and care only for looks. No, it would just open social doors. People might like that you have money/looks, but that doesn't necessarily mean that's the main reason why they'd like you.


----------



## RainOfTerror (Jul 29, 2007)

Wealth. Power corrupts and love doesn't exist.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Wealth buys both.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Wealth I guess. My grandpa used to say that though money doesn't guarantee happiness it makes it a hell of a lot easier to find it.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Wealth because most women in the world are shallow golddiggers anyways. Most women want a man who makes more money than them so that they can feel financially secure. That is why an NBA player for example gets more women than a mailman even if that particular mailman is good looking and that particular NBA player is not so good looking.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I sure don't want any power.

I'm lucky enough to have love, so i guess i'll pick wealth. It would be nice not to worry about when that next bill is going to come in, or have to save for 6 years to take a trip somewhere in the world. 
I want the freedom to do what i want when i want, and as sad as it is to say, money probably brings some of that.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

*Love*

I think that true love has no correlation with money. I would rather live in a shack with my dream girl than live in a mansion all alone.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Vincenzo said:


> Money buys love because it opens social doors to you and as such widens the pool of potential partners. It's pretty simplistic to go with the idea that people who get into relationships with rich people are purely cynical gold diggers.


1. Some rich people are married to wives that love them.

The rich people who find love are not only rich, but also have charm and social aptitude. They have money, but they also have the social skills needed to meet nice ladies.

2. Some rich people are married to wives who only want their money.

The rich people who are married to wives that only want money are shallow because they are willing to accept a gold-digger. He knows the gold-digger doesn't love him but he stays with her because he wants sex and prestige&#8230;..Or he may believe that the closet thing to love he can find is a woman who likes him and loves his money. In other words, he feels that an unloving relationship is better than no relationship.

3. Some rich people are alone and miserable.

The rich people who are alone and miserable have personality defects and are unwilling to accept an unloving spouse. They choose to be alone rather than marry someone who only wants their money. They want to be in relationships with nice girls, but they lack the social skill needed to form genuine intimate/loving relationships, regardless of how much money they have.

If I was rich, I would be number 3. The same way I am now.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Why, love of course. Power doesn't mean people respect you, and money doesn't make you happy.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Power, and I would know how to use it :twisted


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

nothing_to_fear said:


> i don't understand how someone could pick wealth over love. at the end of your life, will you look back and feel you've lived your life to the fullest because you were a millionaire and could get any material possession you wanted? i really don't see how that could be better than sharing your life and having a special bond with someone, and just meaning the world to another person. and i don't see how money will get you love. the only way i can see that happening is if someone will date you for your wealth but i would never want someone as superficial as that.


 :ditto
[youtube:n7xy3dhj]NzJ2NKp23WU[/youtube:n7xy3dhj]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wealth, so I could buy plane tickets. And lots of them.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Power. Money is relatively easy to get. And love always fades. But with power at least you will always shave the satisfaction of knowing that you reached your highest potential.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

> i don't understand how someone could pick wealth over love. at the end of your life, will you look back and feel you've lived your life to the fullest because you were a millionaire and could get any material possession you wanted? i really don't see how that could be better than sharing your life and having a special bond with someone, and just meaning the world to another person. and i don't see how money will get you love. the only way i can see that happening is if someone will date you for your wealth but i would never want someone as superficial as that.


Totally agree, excellent post. I'm not rich and I never will be, but I make a decent living and can afford to buy nice things. But nothing I buy can ever replace my desire for companionship with someone who loves me for who I am, which is something no amount of money can ever buy. I would rather be dirt poor and in love than rich and alone.


----------

